# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Apex Oxy-Drolic

## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

well 50mg oxymetalone...

----------


## jucinator

hey bro tonight when i get home ill check my 2005 anabolic ref. book . I believe these do exist. but ill let you know for sure tommorow.

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> hey bro tonight when i get home ill check my 2005 anabolic ref. book . I believe these do exist. but ill let you know for sure tommorow.


bro i am just shering the pics with the other´s...i know this product but thanks for your cunsern.

----------


## MichaelCC

MMM - try to erase www address from the pictures of the boxes - you know, RULEZ are RULEZ  :Smilie:

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> MMM - try to erase www address from the pictures of the boxes - you know, RULEZ are RULEZ


sorry bro ma bad.forget.

----------


## MichaelCC

don't need to apologize, bro, Everyone can make a mistake - just be careful with you pictures next time ..

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> MMM - try to erase www address from the pictures of the boxes - you know, RULEZ are RULEZ


just one question its all web adresses not aloud or just some web adresses?

----------


## MichaelCC

> just one question its all web adresses not aloud or just some web adresses?


And what do you think?  :Smilie:

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> And what do you think?


i think that you are folowing only my posts.....

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=191394

----------


## MichaelCC

Well - I see it this way. BD, NORMA, ZAMBON, SPA, JELFA, Organon, Shering ... it's legit well-known companies which can everyone find on the internet. Their www are well-known.
But you are promote new "APEX" stuff, which is not so LEGIT. That's the different IMO.

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> Well - I see it this way. BD, NORMA, ZAMBON, SPA, JELFA, Organon, Shering ... it's legit well-known companies which can everyone find on the internet. Their www are well-known.
> But you are promote new "APEX" stuff, which is not so LEGIT. That's the different IMO.


well then i will have to see that with some mod and ask hem about soem doubts that i have becuase you are mixing pharmaceuticlas labs with UGL and just because you know on UGL brand more then another one that dosent give you teh right to promote it.if teh relus are "not aloud to promote" they its not "you can promote A but you cant promote B" that dosent make sence.
maby for you some brands are not known dosent mean that they rnt to other people.i am not promoting or defending apex i am just promoting and defending the logic.

----------


## MichaelCC

We don't need to solve this problem - we can leave the people make their choice.
BTW - you are right, I don't like UGL.

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> We don't need to solve this problem - we can leave the people make their choice.
> BTW - you are right, I don't like UGL.


i am not here to solve anything bro its just some doubts that i need to clear with some mod.if web adress´s email etc etc are not alowd at all on the pics or arent alowd just some web adress´s email etc etc liek you told me.
just for you to have and ideia of what i am talking about...wahts JELFA??
see i dont know that brand but that gives to you the right to promote it just because you know it..thsi is what you explaind to me apex to you is not well known but its legit you shound talk like that about products you dont know apex its just good as BD IP or any legit UGL.

----------


## MichaelCC

OK bro - lets stop it.This thread realy wasting my time.
Read you thred "Stanozolol Apex 10ml" carefuly (#5). SJ ask you to erase www link on the picture - you did it (#7) without soooo long conversations with him. So why are you defending yourself so hard now? I'm not your enemy. I know SJ has respect (my too), but I didn't ask you to do something more, just erase it, becasue it's against rules, like SJ wrote. If you accepted his asking, why not my? You see some diferences in this ? me not ...

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

the only diference that i see was that there was and post with web adress much before mines and i ask you in diferent way wy your ware telling me to erase because it was againste the relus witch you responce to me that nroma its ok organon schering BD and some more before they ware known to you or other...that was the diference..if you see SJ beg me to erase i erased and said sorry becuase i did something wrong but not with Intention.thast wy i ask you if its was alowd to post just few web adresse´s or you ware just following my post if thats it well i dont have notthing more to say but if you are counsern with me then i just apreciate.

----------


## IRON1977

Yes,if The Guy Would Have The Adress He Must Do A Web Search Alone .

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> Yes,if The Guy Would Have The Adress He Must Do A Web Search Alone .


thanks bro just as i thought...seams fair enough to me.  :Smilie:

----------


## Titan1

apex products are they good

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> apex products are they good


as far as i can tell yes bro they are good.

----------


## oakley1

> as far as i can tell yes bro they are good.


Hi Seems like you know your Apex stuff, anything you can tell me about their D-bol, been on it for 6 days now with Apex Deca 200mg and i know the deca takes a while but the D-bol, should i not have seen some changes to strength or something. I've been reading alot on this stuff and it says one can feel the difference in a few days.
I cud post the pics of the Bottle and tabs as well, they are pink pentagonal with no markings on either side but they do have sort of like tiny white spots on them and seem to start disolving as soon as you put them i the mouth.
Any info, not sure whether i've a fake or not.

Cheers  :Frown:

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> Hi Seems like you know your Apex stuff, anything you can tell me about their D-bol, been on it for 6 days now with Apex Deca 200mg and i know the deca takes a while but the D-bol, should i not have seen some changes to strength or something. I've been reading alot on this stuff and it says one can feel the difference in a few days.
> I cud post the pics of the Bottle and tabs as well, they are pink pentagonal with no markings on either side but they do have sort of like tiny white spots on them and seem to start disolving as soon as you put them i the mouth.
> Any info, not sure whether i've a fake or not.
> 
> Cheers


please post pics of your stuff i will tell you if they are good or not.

----------


## oakley1

> please post pics of your stuff i will tell you if they are good or not.


Hi Hope these pics are ok
Cheers

----------


## powerbodybuilder

The d-bols look like copies of Anabol and BD d-bol.

----------


## oakley1

> The d-bols look like copies of Anabol and BD d-bol.


Hi 
Thanks so are they legit or not? if you read the thread above, u'll see my concern and what do you think about the Deca .
Have you used Apex b4 or do you not rate them at all. 
Need all the info and help if possible
Cheers

----------


## powerbodybuilder

I dont know too much about APEX.

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> The d-bols look like copies of Anabol and BD d-bol.


Are anabol and BD Methanabol the first and the only D-bol that exist´s???
i dont think sow you cant call UGL stuff copie of another UGL lab stuff that dosent make any sense there are plenty of UGL making all the stuff that all UGL do.if you want to call it copie of something you shoud compare it to some pharmaceutical product not UG.thats apex D-bol not "Anabol BD Methanabol copie of D-bol" all UGL haves hes own D_bol some 5mg some 10mg some 25mg and on and on...

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> Hi Hope these pics are ok
> Cheers


the pics are blurry but i can tell you that its original d-bol from apex.i just need more pics of the deca .tell me how you ar taking it..
this is old box and the box you have its the new one its runin on the market sense last week i think.

----------


## oakley1

> the pics are blurry but i can tell you that its original d-bol from apex.i just need more pics of the deca .tell me how you ar taking it..
> this is old box and the box you have its the new one its runin on the market sense last week i think.


What about the sort of white spots on the tabs and them being able to disolve rather quick on the tongue, tasted 1 today has a very strong taste.

I've just started and been on it a week now.
5mg d-bol, taking 6 p/day- thinking app 6 weeks 
200mg deca per week- thinking app 8 weeks 
2 proviron everyday. 
What do you think and how come no change in the 1st week of d-bol, is this normal.
Cheers

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

well i didnt get my new d-bol yet but i will call my friend to confirm that about the white spot but semas strange to me.AS are good indeed but they dont do miracles 25mg its a good dose already but you shoud wait until the second week at list.about the deca i dont know your target but 200mg its nothing.

----------


## oakley1

> well i didnt get my new d-bol yet but i will call my friend to confirm that about the white spot but semas strange to me.AS are good indeed but they dont do miracles 25mg its a good dose already but you shoud wait until the second week at list.about the deca i dont know your target but 200mg its nothing.


Bro iwant to get to app 95kgs rock solid strong and no wastin time, you with me bro?
I'm 83kgs now and want to put some serious strength and mass on, no bullshitting, please i need advice what do you recommend with deca & d-bol dosages that are gonna give me some serious FIRE POWER, i'm gonna do my second week of deca, NAME THE DOSE if 200mg is nothing, and what you think of this proviron should i stick to 2pd or do it if need be ? 
Cheers

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> Bro iwant to get to app 95kgs rock solid strong and no wastin time, you with me bro?
> I'm 83kgs now and want to put some serious strength and mass on, no bullshitting, please i need advice what do you recommend with deca & d-bol dosages that are gonna give me some serious FIRE POWER, i'm gonna do my second week of deca, NAME THE DOSE if 200mg is nothing, and what you think of this proviron should i stick to 2pd or do it if need be ? 
> Cheers


deca 600mg per week
d-bol 25 to 30 mg a day for the first 4 weeks only

if you want to get all that i would not go for deca and d-bol but deca and some test you would get much more size and much more stronger.

----------


## oakley1

> deca 600mg per week
> d-bol 25 to 30 mg a day for the first 4 weeks only
> 
> if you want to get all that i would not go for deca and d-bol but deca and some test you would get much more size and much more stronger.


  :AaGreen22:  "you're the man", i'll keep you posted on results, cheers and take care

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> "you're the man", i'll keep you posted on results, cheers and take care


actualy finabolan and some teste would be the best.

if you want an cylce as advise here it goes

week 1-2: 125mg propionate 1 day on 1 day off

week 1-12: 750mg test enanthate 

week 1-12: 75mg trenbol a day

week 1-4: 50mg D-Bol a day

* After the 5ª week take 2 proviron a day before training
* take 500iu HCG 2 times a week during all the cycle

* ½ pill arimidex a day during all cycle

* Daily Vitamins:
	Vitamin C 2-3 grams a day
	Vitamin E 400iu a day
	Vitamin B complex 2 pills a day
	Vitamin A 25000ui a day
	Acid alpha lipoic 400mg 
	pearls of artichoke 4-5 a day
	ZMA 3 before training 3 before bad time
	mineral complex, 2 pills a day

Take 4 to 5 liters of water a day (very importante)

----------

